
Policing the digital cartels - CharlesDodgson
https://www.ft.com/content/9de9fb80-cd23-11e6-864f-20dcb35cede2
======
slededit
The article brings up an interesting point. While normally collusion is a
direct crime - I call up my competitor and we make a deal. Algorithms allow a
more nuanced form: Create a set of rules that in practice enforce a cartel.

This subtle change makes proving intent much more difficult. Is it just that
these things are so complex we didn't see that interaction? Or was it on
purpose.

------
brudgers
Title: Policing Digital Cartels

~~~
CharlesDodgson
oh, do I have to post with the exact title?

~~~
grzm
It's preferred, though there are exceptions.

 _Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or link
bait._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
CharlesDodgson
thanks, i'm new here :)

~~~
sctb
No problem, and welcome! We've updated the title from “Collusion among
machines”.

------
egberts1
Paywalled.

------
jimktrains2
I'm greeted with a subscription page and no article.

~~~
dazc
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cfhR15...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cfhR15V_YzMJ:https://www.ft.com/content/9de9fb80-cd23-11e6-864f-20dcb35cede2+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

~~~
jbpetersen
Thank you

------
downandout
We aren't supposed to post stuff on HN that has paywalls you can't get past.
Clicking from Google doesn't do anything for this one.

~~~
maccard
Downvotes for offtopic. Where on the guidelines does it say this?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
downandout
Your downvote is misplaced, as there is no topic because nobody can see the
damned article. The only topic that can be discussed is, in fact, the paywall.
Dang has specified that paywalls with workarounds are OK [1]. This implies
that those without workarounds are not.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989)

~~~
grzm
_nobody can see the damned article._

That's not true. Agreed that some are having issues, and it's not clear why,
and I agree that's a problem. That said, some are not. I don't have a
subscription and the web link works for me.

You've gone on about the paywall without acknowledging that you've tried the
suggested workarounds which were already posted in the thread.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13377234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13377234)

It's one thing to express what you've tried and what doesn't work for you.
It's another to continue complaining about it without recognizing that it's
not a universal problem. Please show some nuance.

~~~
downandout
You appear to be the one and only person that this worked for. As I stated in
my original comment, clicking over from Google (which is the entire point of
the "web" link) doesn't solve it. I don't know why it solved it for you, but
judging from the comments on this article it literally only worked for you.
This is a problem on all FT links. From here on out I will simply
automatically flag any FT link on HN.

When you say "some are not," you actually only mean "I am not". Please show
some regard for other people.

~~~
tzs
> You appear to be the one and only person that this worked for.

It worked for me on my iPhone over T-Mobile's LTE network. It is now working
for me at home from Safari on my Mac over Comcast. In both cases, I hit the
"web" link, and click on the top result.

